

The Story of Our Seed Round in 65 Characters (Stormpulse) - wensing

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNYNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNYNNNNYNNYYYYYYYYYYY
======
rikacomet
okay, I officially need a hint lol

~~~
wensing
The answers we got.

